

5 of the top jaw-dropping inheritances - eeagerdeveloper
http://blog.thewillcreator.com/2010/09/5-of-the-top-jaw-dropping-inheritances

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _2\. Homeless brothers inherited more than $80 million.

You never know when your luck will change. Two homeless brothers selling
scraps outside a cave in Budapest inherited $80 million dollars from their
rich German grandmother.<SNIP>

3\. Portuguese man left fortune to 70 random strangers

Luis Carlos de Noronha Cabral da Camara picked 70 random people out of a phone
book and made them beneficiaries in his Will. He had no children, and picked
one of the most eccentric ways to dispose of his estate..._

